# Beyond MOAB (JoeD Stikes)



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

News reports are still coming in, but here's the breaking headlines from one of my favorite papers...

http://gothammarketing.com/rck/images/tobacciana/bombs/JOED.pdf

I think this has to be one of, if not the, largest bombs in the history of Club Stogie. I've been walking around for hours saying "Holy $hit... Holy $hit..."

Joe, man... WTF. I was so taken aback, that I spent the last two or three hours composing this little 'homage' to give your generosity the attention it deserves. Enjoy.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

It could just be my computer but the link isnt working


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Yep that is Joe  


Well done on Bill by the way.


Well done Joe. Well done.


Stacey


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

That was a cool piece you did there !!

Joe...........WTF ???????? :r 


Awesome hit man.........awesome hit !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> News reports are still coming in, but here's the breaking headlines from one of my favorite papers...
> 
> http://gothammarketing.com/rck/images/tobacciana/bombs/JOED.pdf
> 
> ...


Thats one hell of a bomb . One hell of a news article ,  . You've got quite an imagination . I never would have thought to come up with something that in-depth . Good job on the "New York Whine".


----------



## Joekendall04 (Aug 1, 2006)

Awesome newspaper link, very well done. Looks like you got hit pretty bad.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

WTG, Joe. You do not mess around. That is for sure.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice one Joe !!! 

That is one big bomb !!!!! Definately way over the top.

Enjoy Hamerhead.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nice hit Joe! The newspaper writeup was awesome Rob!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I agree with Joe. The newspaper was awesome. Enjoy the smokes!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Another bomb of legend from Joed. Enjoy the spoils


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Well Done!! And also a Well Done on the Bombing run!!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Awesome hit, Joe. And excellent reporting of the hit. That made my day.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

That's great! I couldn't tell what the cigars were from the picture - a list perhaps?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Great bomb Joe, you are outta control as usual!!  

Robert, very cool link, creative and funny...nice!  

p.s.....read the article, smokes are listed in the text.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Very cool! Nice article and nice goodies! :w

WTG Joe!

:ms NCRM


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Very cool, Joe.

And an awesome newspaper thing. Very creative!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice job guys, now that's funny.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice hit Joe. Enjoy the smokes hammerhead and very nice post btw.

CBF:w


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Great job yet again Joe, and as good a thank you as these parts has ever seen Rob. Just plain kewl!


----------



## Kylehammond (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow, that paper was almost as amazing as the bomb. Well... almost. Enjoy those sticks. Anyone know how we can protect ourselves from these bombs, its getting dangerous to walk to your mailbox?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Freakin' awesome Joe!! What a great paper, too!!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Great job on both sides!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

> you must spread some Reputation around before giving it to joed again


Buggered.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> Buggered.


Got ya covered. 

Stacey


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

Hilarious! Finally the Fourth Estate is doing something worthwhile, at a price I can afford. 

Spectacular carnage there Joe.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

NICE!!

Very well done, all around.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> II spent the last two or three hours composing this little 'homage' to give your generosity the attention it deserves. Enjoy.


That was great!

Massive bomb :w


----------

